# Five days of hunting all within ten miles



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Shot all these guys in five days. Within ten miles of each other. See alot of deer out there this year. It Was as great season even though i only shot a doe didnt have a buck tag


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

All Land owner tags? In ND??


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

No. Three outfitter tags, and a regular tag. the three on the left were guided hunts hunters from outa state


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice looking deer. So you guide in ND?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike dont you have to get rid of that sig!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, great bucks, I love the far left


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah we had to pull them down and resize them.

Did you guys get those bucks pushing belts, and sloughs?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow.congrats man! very beautiful bucks!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

No all spot and stock hunts it was a great season.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Crewhunting, what area where you in? Terrain looks very familiar. If youd like yo ucould pm me if your not comfortable saying


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

USSapper said:


> Crewhunting, what area where you in? Terrain looks very familiar. If youd like yo ucould pm me if your not comfortable saying


Now that's funny. Sure does look familiar, looks like all the places I have hunted in ND, SD and NE.

Sorry just struck me funny because all the pictures contained were brown grass, a round hay bail and a lake and you said it looked familiar.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Turner said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Crewhunting, what area where you in? Terrain looks very familiar. If youd like yo ucould pm me if your not comfortable saying
> ...


The rock in the first pic and the hay bale in the lst gave it away for me


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

BFD! You have 30,000 acres



> check out the pictures of the five deer in ten miles post. those are all the bucks we got this year We have thirty thousand acres to hunt let me know i can get y0ou some more information.


of guide land and that is the best you can come up with? :roll: Thats almost 47 square miles of exclusive land for a few marginal bucks. How much do you charge for a deer hunt, if its more than a case of grainbelt its toooo much.

If you are trying to drum up business for your outfitter operation this season Ive got 1 word for you PHOTOSHOP


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pics......ND has some nice bucks. How many bucks can a hunter shoot per year there? Just one here in Montana....regardless of whether it's a Muley or a Whitetail...you get one buck tag per year.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

jdpete75 said:


> BFD! You have 30,000 acres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey buddy why dont you shut your trap those are good deer we dont tell them what to shoot they choose!! And i dont see any of your pictures. lets see them. These deer arent giants but for ND they are good deer. a 4x4 that scores one forth one let me see thats a dam good 4x4. MAybe we should make a poll and see who would pass these deer there is only one there i would and that guy shot it the last day and passed up alot of better deer. BUT i MY OPPION these are great deer and if you dont have anything good to say i dont need to here it ok

THanks


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I know I could never pass


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The part that confuses me is one of the guys shot two of them?

I didn't know we could shoot two even with a guide tag.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

lol thats me i had to get my pictures in two lol some day i can tell my kids and grand kids i shot them all :wink:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

What is an "OPPION"?



> a 4x4 that scores one forth one let me see thats a dam good 4x4


Are you trying to say one of the 4X4's scores 141? If so, which one is that? The one with the general tag on it might be close, but I still question it.

Yes, I stand by what I said. The one in the bottom picture looks ok until you look at him in the back of the truck. Nice job of having the shooter sit way back. The top one, theres no real mass, no 5th point to make up for it, probably not (he would be a real shooter next year) So yes, I would pass on them, especially if I had 30,000 acres. Another year on any of those and they could have been worth what you probably charged for them. A guy that only hunts public land or hunts a spot with heavy pressure would be lucky to get one of those(I will give you that much). Many of the folks on here that hunt deer with any seriousness (is that a word?) would have let mediocre deer like them go too, as opposed to shooting them just for the sake of filling the buck tag.



> we dont tell them what to shoot they choose


So where are you at while your clients are busy "stocking" these deer? The guides job is to tell the shooter which animals are good enough isnt it (or to make sure they dont shoot to many hen ducks).



> lol thats me i had to get my pictures in two lol some day i can tell my kids and grand kids i shot them all


So you jump in and take a solo picture with the deer your clients supposedly shot? That is just cheesetastic. Do you take pictures of just you and your clients ducks too?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with you Jdpete, it is called Quality Deer Managment. However many guys that pay for a guide don't hunt much thus that 120 inch buck looked huge.

I guess if it were me the only buck I would have shot was the last one, with my bow. Rifle I would have held back!

We can sit here all day and say what we would have done, and it would do no good. I am just happy they are out there hunting and pushing the "BIG" bucks off there 47 square miles!!

Cuz we all know I will be waiting! :sniper:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

There is that friendly North Dakota attitude every one talks about. An individual posts pictures of what they feel are nice deer (by the way, they are nice deer), yet some one chimes in and says "you call that a nice deer or is that the best you can do? Chris should start a forum that is called ONE UPPER or I AM BETTER THAN YOU. 
Some of you people need to grow up and just appreciate the pictures and stories people post, after all this is an outdoor forum, not a trophy forum.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, I have been known as a one upper. But like stated I never said they were small, just saying for a guide service with 47 Square miles I am suprised.

I know a guy that has a tiny 1 mile by one mile area that he breeds bucks in. He takes one deer a year in there. This year 187. They haven't gotten that big by shooting the smaller ones.

Im not trying to rag on him, or look down upon him I was just kind of piggy backing off the other dudes post.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Definately some "one upping" going on. :lol:

I think Jpete75 should be posting some picks. Its all talk till we see some picks.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

How does a guide lock up 47 sqr miles anyway? Just curious.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea the one on the right score 141 yep thats right. Thats a great eight pointer it doesnt score 150 but its a great deer. Also the two scored great gross scores 146.5 and 145 but i guess that is small?!?!?!?! take a poll on nd buck and they would score average one thirty thats what nd grow yes some bigger ones, but nd doesnt grow huge deer like i said a 130 is probley average and well i still havent see your pictures yet?????? 
PLease dont bash me if you dont have anything good to say , i didnt ask for negativity. its not a kansas trophy hunt or Iowa or texas. THese guys have five day to hunt they are from out of state and they never see any good deer. All these deer were the biggest deer of their life soo i guess thats a trophy isnt it.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

boondocks said:


> How does a guide lock up 47 sqr miles anyway? Just curious.


That's what I was wondering. That's a helluva lot of land.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok guys.. a little much on the tone being demonstrated here.

Season's over and no sense getting too flaming in January don't ya think?

Please be mindful of the TOS.

Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ALL those deer are awesome deer and I thinks its great that the people that havested them felt proud of them and viewed them as trophys, who are we to say any different. Everyone shouldnt be so dang critical of others


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ALL those deer are awesome deer and I thinks its great that the people that havested them felt proud of them and viewed them as trophys, who are we to say any different. Everyone shouldnt be so dang critical of others


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I think that all of the deer harvested in the pics look like awesome deer. I bet the folks who shot them are very proud, as they should be. Where I normally hunt in my home state of Vermont we don't typically get deer of THAT caliber and it would be considered a trophy wall mount no questions at all.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

This whole subject is hillarious. For all the guys ragging on 140-145 inch deer, I've got to see your pictures of your "trophy" bucks! The deer are damn nice, taken legally, and definitely mature deer. Also, crew commented on what the average score would be of nd deer taken during gun season being 130, I honestly think it would be more like 110, if not a little lower, so they definitely are above average deer. The only scary thing about this whole post is the amount of acres a guy can post/lease up. That's scary.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The average buck in ND is without a doubt lower than 130. I'd love to know what it actually is. I'll bet around 110 also.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My guess is probably around 115-120 now days. People like shooting quality bucks now and seem to pass on some of the smaller ones they may not have a few years ago


----------

